# shed traps?



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i have made several of the 5 gallon bucket variety but was wondering what other methods anyone uses?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I have tried using a piece of fence shaped in a "V" with little success. I am going to try it agian this year. You place the corn or other food source in the tight end of the "V" and the theory is the antlers will get caught and fall off.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

we've tried all typed, but have never had much luck. Nothing beats good old fashion set of hiking boots..and still that doesnt cut it. lol

pr


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Run some rebar into the ground somewhat close together, but don't put them where someone will trip and get stabbed by them. Pour some corn amongst them. When the deer go to eat they beat there antlers on it.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I would like to get out and do some shed hunting myself. When is the best time to go out?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Usually they don't drop them until feb or so but from what I have heard there are a good deal already dropping them.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

mid feb. is a good time to start. If you aren't on your own property then you have to get to them before other people do.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

http://www.shedantlers.net/


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Read alot on this subject but never heard much luck with them.........two hay bales close together with feed poured between them, bucket, v-shaped fence, large tractor tire with bungee cords from the edge to a center stake and feed in the middle. None compair to lots of boot leather near a predominant food source during a hard winter. You want easy to find sheds start praying for deep snow! and a rainy march
here are a few to tease ya and get ya ready for shed season


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

That is cool. I would of never of thought of traps for sheds. Those r some neat ideas and nice sheads.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Other than shoe leather this is the best method for collecting deer horns!


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome sheds medicsnoke, thanks for sharing! :!


----------

